# Do you have a keen interest in fashion? Summarise...



## Sherbert-Kisses (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, so I'm applying for a job as a personal shopper and one of the questions ask whether you have a fashion interest and if you do to summarise. How the hell do you summarise that? You like fashion... surely that says it all!?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 2, 2010)

That is a really oddly worded question. lol. It's hard to even know what they're truly trying to ask. Do you know how long of an answer they're expecting?

I guess you could briefly discuss what specifically interests you regarding fashion (with examples) and how you became interested in fashion? I'm not really sure. lol.


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 2, 2010)

hmm thats a tough question, if it was me i would say what it is that you find interesting about fashion like how it influences you can and inspires you maybe?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Feb 2, 2010)

I ended up speaking about trends I like and my interest in vintage fashion... and how the retro look is becoming mainstream again with the way it has filtered into the high street.


----------

